# R32 wheels fit the Beetle?



## robino (Oct 10, 2004)

do the R32 18" wheels/tires fit the Beetle without rubbing issues?
also, any idea where i can get this style window wing (the one on top of the window not the whale tail)


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: R32 wheels fit the Beetle? (robino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robino* »_do the R32 18" wheels/tires fit the Beetle without rubbing issues?


yep.


----------



## robino (Oct 10, 2004)

that means they'll fit pretty much any audi 18" wheel...the rs4, A4, etc...
good, how about these tailights? where do i get'em?









*what about these wheels? i thought they looked like some kind of A8 wheels or something...what are they?*
who makes these wheels...anyone?











_Modified by robino at 9:24 PM 10-10-2004_


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (robino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robino* »_that means they'll fit pretty much any audi 18" wheel...the rs4, A4, etc...


NO! That's _not_ what that means!
The R32 wheels WILL fit a NB. They have a 5x100 bolt pattern. A4 wheels are the same bolt pattern as Passat wheels... 5x112, which do not fit the NB. 
The rule of thumb for swapping other VAG wheels onto a NB is as follows:
-Mk3 *(VR6)* Golf, GTi & Jetta wheels fit the NB
-B3 *(VR6)* Passat wheels fit the NB
-Mk4 (all) Golf, GTi & Jetta wheels fit the NB
-B4 *(VR6)* Passat wheels fit the NB
-Audi TT (ONLY) wheels fit the NB.
Hope that helps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by JimmyD at 10:55 PM 10-10-2004_


----------



## robino (Oct 10, 2004)

*Re: R32 wheels fit the Beetle? (robino)*

well...aren't these A4/RS4 wheels???
how is it that they fit? or are they replicas


----------



## gt2437 (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: R32 wheels fit the Beetle? (robino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robino* »_or are they replicas


they are replicas


----------



## 1.8T_Moe (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: R32 wheels fit the Beetle? (gt2437)*

Hey man
I'm getting ready to sell my brake lights, they're just like the ones in the pic.
Oh and you can get those wheels at http://www.1000wheels.com


----------



## dayjayvw (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: R32 wheels fit the Beetle? (gt2437)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt2437* »_
they are replicas

Or they're TT wheels


----------



## BugBoy4Life (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: R32 wheels fit the Beetle? (robino)*

You can fit 19's with a 2" drop and not have any rubbing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On another note, those clear APC tailights dont fit very well







Check out the G2 Altezza's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
-Paul


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: R32 wheels fit the Beetle? (dayjayvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dayjayvw* »_
Or they're TT wheels

Or they're using 5x112 to 5x100 adapters


----------



## robino (Oct 10, 2004)

so nobody knows what wheels these are???
they look like 19's...who makes them? Sharp looking wheels.


----------



## BARussell (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (robino)*

yea, there are a few guys out there that have adapters. they also space it out a little bit, and you choose the offset of the spacer.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: (robino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robino* »_








so nobody knows what wheels these are???
they look like 19's...who makes them? Sharp looking wheels.

Looks like a Carlsson wheel. They're a Mercedes Benz tuner.


----------

